# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides > [Guide] Exalted with "The Lorewalkers" - Get your own Disc flying Cloud

## mrnice

*The Lorewalker - Exalted Guide*

*Why should i do this and getting exalted?*
You can buy your own Disc of the Red Flying Cloud - Item - World of Warcraft . 


*What do i have to do?*
You must find and read all story / lore elements

*Where are the objects? Is there a route?*


*Can i see details from the Zones? Yes!!*




*I can´t find one, are there coordinates?*

*Dread Wastes*
Between a Saurok and a Hard Place - The Deserters - 67,60
Heart of the Mantid Swarm - Amber - 52,10
Heart of the Mantid Swarm - Cycle of the Mantid - 48,32
Heart of the Mantid Swarm - Mantid Society - 59,55
Heart of the Mantid Swarm - The Empress - 35,32

*Jade Forest*
Between a Saurok and a Hard Place - The Saurok	67,29
Fish Tails - Watersmithing - 65,87
Hozen in the Mist - Hozen Speech - 26,28
Legend of the Brewfathers - Xin Wu Yin the Broken Hearted - 37,30
The Dark Heart of the Mogu - Spirit Binders - 42,17
The Seven Burdens of Shaohao - The Emperor's Burden - Part 1 - 47,45
The Seven Burdens of Shaohao - The Emperor's Burden - Part 3 - 55,56
What Is Worth Fighting For - The First Monks - 35,30

*Krasarang Wilds*
Ballad of Liu Lang - Waiting for the Turtle - 72,30
Between a Saurok and a Hard Place - Last Stand - 32,29
Fish Tails - Origins - 30,38
Hozen in the Mist - Hozen Maturity - 52,87
Legend of the Brewfathers - Quan Tou Kuo the Two Fisted - 81,11
The Dark Heart of the Mogu - The Lost Dynasty - 50,31
The Seven Burdens of Shaohao - The Emperor's Burden - Part 4 - 40,56

*Kun-Lai Summit*
Fish Tails - Role Call - 74,83
Hozen in the Mist - The Hozen Ravage - 45,61
Legend of the Brewfathers - Ren Yun the Blind - 44,53
Valley of Emperers - Kun-Lai Summit - 53,46
Note - Within a subzone, at 58,71; above is the entrance
The Seven Burdens of Shaohao - The Emperor's Burden - Part 2 - 43,51
The Seven Burdens of Shaohao - The Emperor's Burden - Part 6 - 67,48
The Seven Burdens of Shaohao - The Emperor's Burden - Part 7 - 41,42
The Song of Yaungo - Yaungoil - 71,62
The Song of Yaungo - Yaungol Tactics - 50,79
What Is Worth Fighting For - Victory in Kun-Lai - 63,40

*The Veiled Stair*
Between a Saurok and a Hard Place - The Defiant - 54,15
Note - This is in the cave between The Veiled Stair and Kun-Lai Summit

*Townlong Steppes*
The Seven Burdens of Shaohao - The Emperor's Burden - Part 5 - 37,62
The Song of Yaungo - Dominance - 65,49
The Song of Yaungo - Trapped in a Strange Land - 84,72

*Vale of Eternal Blossoms*
The Dark Heart of the Mogu - The Thunder King - 40,77
The Seven Burdens of Shaohao - The Emperor's Burden - Part 8 - 68,44
What Is Worth Fighting For - Always Remember - 52,68
What Is Worth Fighting For - Together, We Are Strong - 26,21

*Valley of the Four Winds*
Ballad of Liu Lang - A Most Famou Bill of Sale - 55,47
Ballad of Liu Lang - The Birthplace of Liu Lang - 20,55
Ballad of Liu Lang - Wondering Widow - 34,63
Fish Tails - Waterspeakers - 61,34
Hozen in the Mist - Embracing the Passion - 83,21
What Is Worth Fighting For - Pandaren Fighting Tactics - 18,31

*I have collected all, but i´m not exalted?*
After reading all lore´s you have to go to your mailbox. You will get several items who start a quest. Turning in these quests will bring you the rest up to exalted.

If you turn the quests in and you don´t want to hear the story´s you can use this trick (Small, but time saving exploit for lorewalker turn ins.) to avoid the 5min Storytelling. But i think it´s quite interessting.

Thanks to all who provided information on several websites. Happy farming

----------


## Hackerio

Trying this out, Thanks.

----------


## hotpocket

+rep thx for the guide

----------


## Gorkian

If using wow plus i have written down all coords:
"Embracing the Passions";540.585;-583.817;258.387;870;
"Waterspeakers";180.541;280.866;155.286;870;
"A Most Famous Bill of Sale";-140.332;517.554;214.214;870;
"The Wandering Widow";-578.383;1322.5;148.742;870;
"The Birthplace of Liu Lang";-364.577;1882.16;142.68;870;
"Pandaren Fighting Tactics";264.387;1940.82;164.237;870;
"Origins";-1314.57;1515.83;14.7453;870;
"The Last Stand";-1030.74;1412.79;25.9408;870;
"The Lost Dynasty";-1100.91;558.037;61.2482;870;
"Waiting for the Turtle";-1080.54;-436.136;0.94624;870;
"Hozen Maturity";-2846.83;493.386;7.40708;870;
"The Emperor's Burden - Part 4";-1878.13;1048.74;46.9909;870;
"The Emperor's Burden - Part 3";1005.38;-2447.32;168.598;870;
"The Emperor's Burden - Part 1";1549.67;-1833.68;245.492;870;
"The Saurok";2285.65;-3282.93;4.62173;870;
"Spirit Binders";2839.21;-1497.79;278.482;870;
"The First Monks";2231.8;-1042.72;450.771;870;
"Hozen Speech";2336.62;-391.148;341.714;870;
"Watersmithing";-415.598;-3156.1;31.3168;870;
"The Emperor's Burden - Part 8";1202.29;738.921;378.708;870;
"Always Remember";790.784;1142.96;485.375;870;
"The Thunder King";640.751;1464.38;410.721;870;
"Together, We Are Strong";1590.49;1807.75;428.168;870;
"Yaungol Tactics";2312.13;1687.95;506.585;870;
"The Hozen Ravage";3033.96;1977.23;642.7;870;
"The Emperor's Burden - Part 2";3479.57;2099.2;1084.04;870;
"The Emperor's Burden - Part 7";3848.36;2277.75;754.583;870;
"Valley of the Emperors";3613.76;1671.51;744.037;870;
"Victory in Kun-Lai";3916.03;893.064;418.136;870;
"The Emperor's Burden - Part 6";3601.76;595.495;615.032;870;
"Yaungoil";2989.22;351.893;500.036;870;
"Role Call";2133.54;180.396;479.22;870;
"Trapped in a Strange Land";1771.52;2250.57;389.321;870;
"Dominance";2643.09;3321.23;428.639;870;
"The Emperor's Burden - Part 5";2146.78;4911.02;198.501;870;
"Amber";1059.79;3322.89;187;870;
"The Empress";254.906;4238.14;269.729;870;
"Cycle of the Mantid";246.54;3552.41;243.443;870;
"Mantid Society";-544.811;2934.75;166.288;870;
"The Deserters";-753.204;2532.52;132.184;870;
"The defiant";1638.84;-9.5602;483.042;870;

----------


## evreon

Amazing guide, thanks! Just got myself and a guildy to exalted using this, thank you so much! (also the relog trick helped save a LOT of time when handing in the quest!) +rep

----------


## aionic11

Thanks alot! +2 rep

----------


## *Phaze

+ Rep Helped me get the achivements in under an hour!

Recommendations: Download MapCoords off Curse - WoW Addons, Minecraft Mods, Curse Client and Gaming News

----------


## streets772

amazing!

thank you so much. just finished my lorewalkers!

----------


## Hackerio

This was amazing, Repped !

----------


## Howie3

Thanks heaps, me and my friend just got these i was flying around with my touring rocket when we got them and we logged out in between the story telling.

----------


## Smitten

My friend told me paladins can also bubble off the storytelling be duff - both divine shield and hand of protection.

Turn one in. Bubble. Turn one in. Log off.

----------


## jerseyboi

Amazing guide, thank you! And for the cords with wow+!

----------


## Classified

Anyone having trouble with respawn on The Birthplace of Liu Lang? Ive been waiting here for ages. If it spawns, it insta despawns, could it be a stealthed class taking it?

----------


## Amagicalman

> If using wow plus i have written down all coords:
> <snipped>


Thank you TONS for this! And great guide mrnice!

----------


## lashthebest

Amazing! +rep

----------


## Tuckerboy5

Doing this now, +rep

----------


## mescalinez

helped a lot ! thanks for effort u made !

----------


## rasha

Thanks for this guide, +rep!

----------


## chumii

big thx 4 the guide.. 

Im using the addon AutoTurnIn.
It turns in quests so fast, it can complete 2 quests before the lore squence starts. Makes it even faster  :Big Grin: 

posted this in the extra threat too

----------


## passionford

The Birthplace of Liu Lang only one I cant do because its phased out no matter what I try  :Frown: 

Thanks for the guide mate, Repped you as much as I could




Edited to add,

You can get it if you finish the questline just outside of town so basicly if the big bug is there you need to finish the quest line to kill him and it unlocks the town from phasing

----------


## T3h Sorrow

+Rep all I can, thanks for the mount  :Big Grin:

----------


## dkwrath

A friend and i just did this but, he only got to 20976. we did not do the extra achievements , Does the extra one matter? 
i haver the quest but can not do them for myself until i hit 90.


edit:my bad missed one

----------


## lukereeve

Just did this! Works a treat thanks! Got my awesome mount now!

----------


## Philio

I'm @ 20976 I dont know what i am missing ;;

----------


## DaeRoN1t0

same  :Frown:  im at 20976

----------


## Traxex84

This is 100% copy pasted from another persons guide, even the maps and the co-ordinates. And you didn't even give her credit?
Lorewalker's Rep Guide - Quick and Easy with Maps and Time Stamps.

----------


## wow4Supplier

FFS can some one help me out whit Valley of Emperers - Kun-Lai Summit - 53,46 i cant find it!

----------


## dontasksmiles

> FFS can some one help me out whit Valley of Emperers - Kun-Lai Summit - 53,46 i cant find it!


Go in the temple to the right.

----------


## lukereeve

I made a printable chart.... Just in case tards like me find it easier with a paper copy they can tick.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23720107/Lorewalkers.pdf

----------


## mrnice

> This is 100% copy pasted from another persons guide, even the maps and the co-ordinates. And you didn't even give her credit?
> Lorewalker's Rep Guide - Quick and Easy with Maps and Time Stamps.



1. I wrote that i have collected this information from several sites, like mmo-champion and wowhead
2. I wrote that i thank these people 
3. If you so smart, please tell me how i should give rep to a member of mmo-champion.
4. There wasn´t a guide about this on ownedcore, so it´s not about the rules

So... whats you problem?

----------


## Meowman

> Go in the temple to the right.


I have the same issue, I am missing the one in the chamber of conquerers, I know it is beside the alter to the right, however! It seems that I am in a different phase. I am running around like a blue arsed fly trying to finish the quests Kun Lai Summit to see if it phases me into the right area, but alas, no luck yet. Will keep an eye out for the right quest.

----------


## Meowman

> I have the same issue, I am missing the one in the chamber of conquerers, I know it is beside the alter to the right, however! It seems that I am in a different phase. I am running around like a blue arsed fly trying to finish the quests Kun Lai Summit to see if it phases me into the right area, but alas, no luck yet. Will keep an eye out for the right quest.



I figured a "work around" out, get a friend who is not in the wrong phase, get them to use a vial of the sands / other 2 seater moutn outside Kun Lai, from there, fly to the chamber, dismount and walk in together, you are now in their phase,problem solved!

----------


## mrnice

> I figured a "work around" out, get a friend who is not in the wrong phase, get them to use a vial of the sands / other 2 seater moutn outside Kun Lai, from there, fly to the chamber, dismount and walk in together, you are now in their phase,problem solved!


that´s an awesome idea^^

----------


## Meowman

> that´s an awesome idea^^


Glad I could help  :Smile:

----------


## 7Poxy

Really nice guide man, keep it up  :Smile:  I would +rep if I could ;b

----------


## Mirabis

> If using wow plus i have written down all coords:
> "Embracing the Passions";540.585;-583.817;258.387;870;
> "Waterspeakers";180.541;280.866;155.286;870;
> "A Most Famous Bill of Sale";-140.332;517.554;214.214;870;
> "The Wandering Widow";-578.383;1322.5;148.742;870;
> "The Birthplace of Liu Lang";-364.577;1882.16;142.68;870;
> "Pandaren Fighting Tactics";264.387;1940.82;164.237;870;
> "Origins";-1314.57;1515.83;14.7453;870;
> "The Last Stand";-1030.74;1412.79;25.9408;870;
> ...


Ur da Bom!

----------


## TehVoyager

No rep till Opening post gives links to origional article on MMO-champion where the OP got ALL his maps

----------


## mrnice

> No rep till Opening post gives links to origional article on MMO-champion where the OP got ALL his maps


Please check last post on page 2

----------


## uzi2k4

very helpfull +1

----------


## Tincies

Great guide thanks would +rep if i could.

----------


## Laein

Going to try this soon, looks like a great find. Thank you for your input!

----------


## Glocninez

For some odd reason I have all the achievements and did all the quests yet I'm missing four stories. I checked my mail to make sure and nothing is there. What do?

----------


## Emodi

Lol i got them all handed them in, but didnt get exalted?

----------


## jm90m

This guide is perfect, gets you more than exalted  :Smile:

----------


## Atriskoth

Thanks for this guide! Helped a ton!

----------


## Timmy420

Thanks for this guide. Really came in handly. I am already exalted with them. Much thanks!!!!

----------


## Soulr3nder

Awesome guide, got my cloud within an hour. +rep

----------


## jansabes

I did all achievs, turn in all quests, got exhalted status halfway, but how do i get the mount itself gota take a quest or speak to some npc?



nvm.. stupid me. got to quartermaster acquired disk.

----------


## noes

Screenshot of Kun Lai summit is broken

----------


## gankbait

> Ur da Bom!


How do you add this info into wow-pro?

----------


## jooked

Absolutely amazing. +rep if I could!

----------


## MyNewName

Been meaning to make it around to +rep you on this guide. WAS VERY HELPFUL. Ty sir

----------


## Zafa

lol i shouldve used the Rep buff from hallow*s end... didnt get me to exalted i turned all in

----------


## SOTY27

Amazing guide, thanks for taking the time to post

----------


## doublehamm

For those of you with only 20976/2100 rep - which seems to be very common - DO NOT FORGET the node in the Veiled Stairs ("The Defiant") for "Between a Saurok and a Hard Place". This does not show up on the maps above, but DOES show up in the description. I too was confused as to why I was 24 rep shy because I swore I did this correctly. After going back through all the achievements, and even though they all showed as complete to me (I did them on my main first), there definitely was one missing in the "Between a Saurok and a Hard Place" achievement.

----------


## gankbait

> If using wow plus i have written down all coords:
> "Embracing the Passions";540.585;-583.817;258.387;870;
> "Waterspeakers";180.541;280.866;155.286;870;
> "A Most Famous Bill of Sale";-140.332;517.554;214.214;870;
> "The Wandering Widow";-578.383;1322.5;148.742;870;
> "The Birthplace of Liu Lang";-364.577;1882.16;142.68;870;
> "Pandaren Fighting Tactics";264.387;1940.82;164.237;870;
> "Origins";-1314.57;1515.83;14.7453;870;
> "The Last Stand";-1030.74;1412.79;25.9408;870;
> ...



How do you input this into wow-pro?

----------


## bg55

Great guide. Heart of the Mantid Swarm - Amber ,having great problems finding it. Plz help

----------


## penguna

Thanks for this great guide!  :Smile:

----------


## Tangerinne

Weinerful guide! I had this done in no time! Thanks so much!!

----------


## Classicclean

Thanks for your effort, just got exalted <3 +7rep

----------


## DexGad

i did all of them but im on revered 7k ? so what now ?

----------

